
Managify – Content Management Platform for Projects, Notes, Bookmarks, Passwords - tejas1mehta
https://www.managify.org
======
thaumaturgy
Clipping your screenshots to stock photos of Apple devices doesn't advertise
your product, it advertises Apple's.

I've gotten reluctant to use any hosted services because so many of them have
such short lifespans. Warehousing a bunch of data on someone else's platform,
and coming to rely on it, only to have it disappear (or "pivot", or get acqui-
hired and thrown away) a short time later isn't something I have any patience
left for.

------
bachmeier
The site isn't very informative.

How is this different from the many established and trusted alternatives out
there?

What happens to my information if I put it on your servers?

Is there a phone app?

It says "Sign Up For Free" but we know there has to be a monetization strategy
to stay in business. How much does (whatever is being sold) cost?

It's a crowded space and I see no obvious reason to put all of my data into
this particular walled garden.

~~~
tejas1mehta
Primary Differences from established alternatives:

1\. Unique User Interface/Features

Examples:

\- Intuitive keyboard shortcuts makes the tasks component in the projects
module work almost like a free-text editor, making it super-fast but
structured.

\- Customizable labels that can be organized within folders, allowing the same
document to effectively be in multiple folders through the labels. This
provides the right dimensionality for quickly identifying the relevant
resources. For instance, you can have 30 labels organized in 6 different high-
level categories. You can use the specific label or high-level category for
quick filtering based upon what you are interested in.

\- RegEx Search. Surprisingly few applications have RegEx search + labels.
These 2 can work great together for filtering purposes.

2\. Single Platform and Uniform Interface across different resources

3\. Free

Free because of low variable cost and efficient development.

There isn't a phone app but the web application is cross-device compatible.

Your passwords are encrypted using AES-256 with your Managify account's
password as the key. The password tokens are then stored in the databases. We
do not store enough information to be able to decrypt your passwords.

------
dewey
Who are you? There's no information who runs this show but I'm supposed to
trust you with my passwords, bookmarks, notes?

------
sterex
Somehow I was hoping this was open source.

------
ben174
That name choice is rough. So easy to misread, so difficult to remember and
spell.

~~~
turc1656
I didn't even realize it wasn't "Magnify" until I saw your comment! And I went
and read the entire site!

~~~
nobodyorother
I actually like Magnify a lot better: focus on the things that matter.

~~~
m1k3r420
Yoink.

------
cd0x23
You have to understand that, nobody will ever use your password manager in
it's current state. There's little to no reasons to trust it whatsoever. I do
like the search features though.

------
mxuribe
So...it is a wiki/knowledge base...hosted by others on your behalf? Er, that
is, its a wiki/knowledgebase - hosted by others - with features added for some
specific use-cases (e.g. encrypted text data like passwords, widgets to
automate adding bookmarks, etc.)...?

------
timthelion
Why in heavens name is this a .org domain name.

~~~
UncleSam
Why does it matter? There are so many available TLDs now that it shouldn't
really matter which one you choose. Too many people seem to think that .org
can only be used by non-profit organizations - which is simply not true.

~~~
timthelion
It _should_ be only used by non-profits.

~~~
UncleSam
According to what? There is no restriction when you register a domain. org is
short for organization, just like com is short for company. I see lots of .com
websites owned by individuals or non-companies. It is definitely a guideline
and not a hard-fast rule. The only TLDs that are actually enforced are ones
like .gov and .edu.

------
threecheese
Does it support Project dependencies?

